# Avg paid vs. Free



## PSCO2007 (Nov 18, 2008)

I currently use the AVG antivirus paid program and it is due to expire soon.
Does the free AVG antivirus program work as well?
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Here is a page that shows what features each version has:

http://free.avg.com/ca-en/download-avg-anti-virus-free


----------



## PSCO2007 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for your quick reply.
Since all I really care about is the virus portion, I think I'll give that a try when my protection expires.
Their support is useless, anyway.


----------



## lo_ol (Oct 14, 2010)

If anyone wants to upgrade their AVG Free to a paid version can do so for free via this site which gives directions as to how to get a free registration key code:

Download Free AVG Internet Security 2011 With Genuine License Serial Key for One Year

http://www.techhail.com/software/free-avg-internet-security-2011-license-serial-number-key/9486


----------



## jhonas (Oct 22, 2010)

If you need full security features then avg paid is better then free because paid version provides full security features rather then free version and free version provides security for a limited time period. So choice is yours.


----------



## pcrisk (Oct 25, 2010)

I read somewhere that both ( free and paid versions) use the same anti-virus engine. If you need more security features you should consider paid version. I personally use free version and common sense when browsing... don't have any security problems.


----------

